# Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos



## JvH (11. September 2009)

*Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos*

Hallo,

ich suche ein Tool mit welchem man die Lautstärke von verschiedenen Musikvideos angleichen kann. Für mp3`s hab ich sowas gefunden, aber für Videos nicht.

MfG,
JvH


----------



## rabit (11. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos*

Geht das nicht mit Moviemaker?
Auf jeden Fall geht das mit Magix habe da Camvideos mit Musik unterlegt und konnte den Soundpegel regeln.
Versuch es mal mit Moviemaker!


----------



## JvH (11. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos*

Auf den dösigen Moviemaker wär ich jetzt garnicht gekommen, aber macht der dann nicht aus jedem Video ein WMV?


----------



## rabit (11. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos*

MSWMM files macht er draus lässt das als Rohdatei und wandelst das später mit nero in die Dateiform die Du möchtest.


----------



## JvH (11. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos*

Ok, werd`s dann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## midnight (12. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos*



rabit schrieb:


> MSWMM files macht er draus lässt das als Rohdatei und wandelst das später mit *nero *in die Dateiform die Du möchtest.



Um Gotten Willen! Wie kann man bitte Nero fürs Codieren bevorzugen? Erst mit dem Moviemaker das Video verkorksen und dann mit Nero das letzte bisschen Qualität entnehmen. Such dir lieber sonn Consumer-Schnittprogramm. Pinnacle Studio oder sowas.

so far


----------



## Zoon (12. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos*

MSWMM sind nur die Projektdateien! Den fertigen Film kann man als WMV oder AVI exportieren.

Zum Thema: Die Lautstärke kannste im Moviemaker problemlos anpassen. Ich selber benutze für kurze Youtube Clips auch nur den Moviemaker dafür reicht der vollkommen, nur für aufwändigere Projekte wo auch gute Qualität rauskommen muss nehme ich Vegas.


----------



## JvH (12. September 2009)

*AW: Tool zum Angleichen der Lautstärke von verschiedenen Videos*

Ähhm naja, es geht um Musikvideos, da ist die Qualli nicht so ganz unwichtig!


----------

